

A list of tools for generating static websites - kanakiyajay
https://github.com/pinceladasdaweb/Static-Site-Generators

======
jamesbritt
Some issues:

You anchors do not work.

For example, for Ruby you have this at the link destination:

    
    
        <a name="user-content-ruby" 
            class="anchor" 
            href="#ruby" 
            aria-hidden="true">
              <span class="octicon octicon-link"></span></a>
    

But it needs to have id='ruby' or name='ruby'

Or change the top link to refer to #user-content-ruby and not #ruby.

Second, your link to Webby (A Ruby tool) fails. That project moved to github a
while ago: [https://github.com/TwP/webby](https://github.com/TwP/webby)

But even that is a bit old, because the project is no longer maintained. I
believe someone assembled an updated version (to work with recent Ruby
changes) but I don't think it's any of the forks of tat project, and I don't
recall where I saw it. (I use Webby but hack on my own private copy of the
code.)

I think you need to review your links and possible provide some notes to
indicate if a project is active.

------
koistya
Hey guys! For a limited time I'm offering free help with static sites. Don't
hesitate to get in touch. Here is starter kit I have so far:

[https://github.com/kriasoft/static-site-
starter](https://github.com/kriasoft/static-site-starter)

------
james2vegas
"C and Perl"?

------
xname
I found a problem with those is that eventually you have to create a theme by
your self. On the other side, if you use wordpress, there are tons of
themes/templates to choose.

~~~
jamesbritt
True. But there are numerous themes and templates (free an otherwise) for
things like Bootstrap and other templating tools.

